# Can anything be done to this man still pretending to be a Paratrooper?



## kitkatgotmytongue (14 Feb 2010)

Hello  
I am, along with many victims disturbed by this man claiming to be a retired Paratrooper with the Canadian Army.  He uses this ploy to gain the trust of his victims, he also has a maroon and blue t-shirt that he wears and carries a coin, but since he has never served with the armed forces think it is disgusting.
He is wanted on arrest warrants across Canada for fraud and theft by the police for dozens of crimes.
His real name is Ross Thomas Bullough, but uses many alias.  The fact that he claims to be a paratrooper makes it very easy for people to feel at ease with him very quickly, along with the fact that he has an extensive knowledge of the forces.
Some of his victims have started a facebook group to warn people about him under the name of Conman and Scammer, Ross Thomas Bullough.
My question to you is there anything that the Army can do about his posing as a Paratroope?
With respect and gratitude for all who have served and are still serving our Country

Thank you  :yellow:


----------



## mariomike (14 Feb 2010)

kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> He is wanted on arrest warrants across Canada for fraud and theft by the police for dozens of crimes.



Is that something that we, the public, can view as a link? 
There was a story about him on CTV Montreal in Nov 2009, but the link no longer works.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Feb 2010)

Your first post and you're right into smashing someone in a public forum.

As much as I am totally disgusted in such acts of fraud, before you go plastering someone's real name on the INet, perhaps its best to provide valid links to back up your accusations.

Example, how do you guarantee that he has never served, and has warrants out for his arrest? Those are powerful accusations.  What valid evidence can you use to back up your own words? Yet you'll use his name without verification of the acts of fraud you claim he has comitted.

For all we know you could just have an axe to grind with this person.

Talk is cheap.

OWDU


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (14 Feb 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Is that something that we, the public, can view as a link? Or is it for Police only?
> 
> There was a story about him on CTV Montreal in Nov 2009, but the link no longer works.
> 
> What Wes said below is good advice.



The CTV news report was available to everyone at one point, but must be archived now because I can no longer bring it up.   But it was on Montreal CTV news site, ON YOur side and aired November 4, 2009.


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (14 Feb 2010)

Well overwatch, my post had to start somewhere and I think that posting it on the Military forum they could check police records to show that my statements are true.
Do you have a problem with me warning anyone else about this mans lies and crimes?  
I know he has never served in the armed forces because I have known him for over 20years.  I wish you anger were directed in the right direction and not toward the messenger.  
This post was intened for the MILITARY POLICE!!!!!
Talk is cheap but so is standing by and doing nothing about violations to the human race.  If what I am warning people about and inquiring about, and the things I have stated about Ross Bullough were untrue I would be setting myself up for a law suit for slander.  And if my warning bothers you more than the actions of this low life, then I feel sorry for your soul.
Believe me when I say everything I have said is true.  Sure wish I could find the link on the CTV new report though.
Or if you want you can call Mtl police 44 division Francine Robinson at 514-280-0944
Toronto Pollice 22 Division Victoria Balice 416-808-2200
Raymond Aitkens Sydney NS police Raymond Aitkens 902-563-5151
Or the Military Police Serge Fournier 450-358-7911


----------



## Loachman (14 Feb 2010)

kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> Well overwatch, my post had to start somewhere and I think that posting it on the Military forum



This is an _*unofficial*_ forum.



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> I think that posting it on the Military forum they could check police records to show that my statements are true.



I would doubt that anything will/can be done officially based upon an unsubstantiated internet forum.



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> I know he has never served in the armed forces because I have known him for over 20years.



And how does anybody here know that?

Right now, you're just an anonymous poster that none of us knows.

Explaining your knowledge at the beginning might have helped, though.



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> This post was intened for the MILITARY POLICE!!!!!



Then contact them directly and complain formally.

Unless he is serving, though, they likely have no jurisdiction. Civil police more likely would, and it appears from this post of yours that they already have knowledge.

We appreciate the unsubstantiated and anonymous warning, but that in itself is not going to do anything, and until it becomes anything else, we reserve the right to be suspicious.


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (14 Feb 2010)

I guess you get a lot of people coming on here and making claims that are untrue by the sounds of it.  And me being just a civy makes it even worse.  
A formal complaint was put forward to Serge Fournier of the military police last year.  But thought that asking my question I could get an answer as to what can be done.  Is it not against the law to pretend to be a Sgt in the Army?
Sorry if I have upset you guys, but feel it is very important to get the word out on this jerk.
:-(


----------



## mariomike (14 Feb 2010)

If you could post a news release from any police service, such as the one below, it would help:
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (14 Feb 2010)

Sorry I can't find anything like that but I am trying to post the CTV news report on him:

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/clip231397#clip231397

It was aired on November 4th 2009, on CTV New Montreal  spotlight: On Your Side

Hope this helps


----------



## mariomike (14 Feb 2010)

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (14 Feb 2010)

No problem, I am on a fixed pension and my bones are to old to fight physically, but this is my war for justice for all his victims we have only exposed the tip of the iceberg, thank you for allowing me to post on here.   
Now back to my question, is it against the law to claim to be in the Armed Forces when you never had.   He also claims to have been a good buddy of Cpl Nick Bulgar who was killed in action, a friend of Nick's family is really pissed that Ross is claiming to be a buddy and knew him well enough that his daughters babysat for Nick's children.  No end to his lies.  
Sorry I tend to go on and on sometimes. sheesh. :-X


----------



## Loachman (14 Feb 2010)

kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> I guess you get a lot of people coming on here and making claims that are untrue by the sounds of it.  And me being just a civy makes it even worse.



We do have to be reasonably cautious.

Being military or civilian has nothing to do with it.



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> A formal complaint was put forward to Serge Fournier of the military police last year.



Roger.



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> But thought that asking my question I could get an answer as to what can be done.  Is it not against the law to pretend to be a Sgt in the Army?



Some aspects would constitute criminal code offences, but not military, and that is why the civil police must be involved. Unless he commits some serious fraud or something, though, nobody's going to expend much effort in going after him, unfortunately.



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> Sorry if I have upset you guys, but feel it is very important to get the word out on this jerk.



I'm not upset, and it is good to know about this guy. We have done what we could about similar (and in one case much, much worse) cases, but it is still limited.

Thanks, though.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2010)

There are laws to prevent persons from impersonating members of the military, but they are not for the Military Police to enforce, unless on DND property.  These fall under the jurisdiction of the civilian police.  It is up to the civilian police to get this guy.  The only way the Military Police may become involved, would be if this person were to actually carry out his impersonation, in uniform, on a military installation.  


I might point out, as well, that the Law Enforcement Officers very seldom enforce the law against persons wearing military insignia or paraphernalia, of Canada or any of her Allied Nations.


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (14 Feb 2010)

Thank you for that information, hopefully he will be caught soon, and put an end to his evil existence.   :hearts:

On a sober note I will be on the overpass tomorrow as always to show my support and gratitude for Cpl. Joshua Baker     :yellow:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Feb 2010)

kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> Thank you for that information, hopefully he will be caught soon, and put an end to his evil existence.   :hearts:
> 
> On a sober note I will be on the overpass tomorrow as always to show my support and gratitude for Cpl. Joshua Baker     :yellow:



I think what makes a lot of people uncomfortable with your inital post was you freely gave Mr Bullough's name but you refuse to to shares yours publically. So you will see why a lot of the membership might view you with skeptism and not view you as above board. That being said, you are within your rights as a member of this forum to go with an alias. 

Hmmm kind of ironic isn't it?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Feb 2010)

kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> Do you have a problem with me warning anyone else about this mans lies and crimes?



No, I don't have a problem WRT catching a person who impersonates  a Defence Force member or Veteran.

What I have a problem with is someone who gets on here with a 'bayonet fixed' first angry post, and provides accusations without links to back it up. You say you've known this bloke for 20yrs, so you've got personal issues here, and thats fine, just provide a link so we can educate ourselves about this person. Thats not too big of an ask.

I am a soldier and a Veteran (Iraq 2006-2007) myself, so cut the crap about feeling the 'sorry for my soul' and attempting or hinting to paint me a colour which I am not. I can assure you that bloke, 110%.

I am far from defending scum who steal Veterans rights and honours they themselves have won and earned. I think they should be publically named, shamed and gaoled if possible.

Regards from a tropical summer's day.

OWDU


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Feb 2010)

I don't think this woman is doing anything horribly wrong.  Yes, the original post was rather abrupt, but not everyone is used to being on a discussion forum and we do have a rather high standard of proof as a group in whole.  I don't see this as being any different than the thread that has been put together to track John Hill.  And she did go back and dig out the CTV article.  



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I think what makes a lot of people uncomfortable with your initial post was you freely gave Mr Bullough's name but you refuse to to shares yours publically. So you will see why a lot of the membership might view you with skeptism and not view you as above board. That being said, you are within your rights as a member of this forum to go with an alias.
> 
> Hmmm kind of ironic isn't it?
> 
> Milnet.Ca Staff



I don't think that is ironic.  I think that is prudent.  Guys like this are frequently vindictive arseholes and if she gives out her name he could take all sorts of vitriol against her.  Who among us has our real names on here?  Bullough is the bad guy here, not the poster.  I think it is rather offside to try to make her feel bad about wanting to try to do a good thing and protect herself at the same time.  

I'm pretty disappointed at the reaction towards this woman.  We, a collective group who purport to be defenders of Canada on many different levels, should be happy that somebody is taking some initiative towards ownership of making their society safer and better.  Most of us are pretty adept at Google-Fu.  You don't have to dig very hard to find out that what she is saying is out there.  



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> Thank you for that information, hopefully he will be caught soon, and put an end to his evil existence.   :hearts:



Thank you for the info, but don't forget that you live in Canada.  When it comes to sentencing, this arsehole will never do a day in jail beyond when he gets grabbed for his warrants.  That is why fraud is such a great crime.  Hard to prove, sweet FA in the way of punishment.  If you have current knowledge of this donkey, please contact your local police department and have them move the information accordingly.  

As for "an end to his evil existence", that takes a different kind of solution...


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (15 Feb 2010)

Thank you zipperhead for your support, I am glad that someone saw through my feeble attempt to warn about Ross Bullough.  I do appreciate that you saw beneath my words and that I am not that good with the ins and outs of forums.  I still don't know how to take a part of another post and respond to it, like some of the replies to my posts.
It was not my intention to come on here and upset anyone, but saw no point in posting a "how do you do post"then fix my bayonet and charge.  I didn't see the point.  But maybe that was rude of me not to introduce myself, I see.
I ran into the same road block on another Canadian Forum a few minutes earlier....they were asking for proof and was frustrated that I could not pull my link onto that site, it would not work or I didn't do it right.  
Then one of the members of the other board found it and posted it. And I just copy and pasted it here.   But one idiot on the other board started blasting me about how dumb I must be not being able to post a link.  That opened a whole can of worms and I had a cyber fight with him.  I was frustrated when I came here and started hitting another road block.
So I am sorry for any conclusions I may have jumped to and anything I may have said to upset anyone, like I said it was not my intention.

anyway no hard feelings and I really do appreciate you sticking up for me, 
cheers
Kathy  :-*


----------



## xo31@711ret (15 Feb 2010)

So one jerk-o** on another site started blasting you about how dumb you are for not being able to post a link??

The idiot, kitkat is NOT you...

You won't find that here.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I don't think this woman is doing anything horribly wrong.
> 
> Guys like this are frequently vindictive arseholes and if she gives out her name he could take all sorts of vitriol against her.  Who among us has our real names on here?  *Bullough is the bad guy here, not the poster. *  I think it is rather offside to try to make her feel bad about wanting to try to do a good thing and protect herself at the same time.
> 
> Most of us are pretty adept at Google-Fu.  *You don't have to dig very hard to find out that what she is saying is out there.*


A quick search here, using "poser" and "walt" (but eliminating returns for "Walt Natynczyk"   ) show a complete opposite reaction to what's been posted here.   ??? 

In addition to the info posted on the CTV news site already provided, maybe have a look at:

- TravelKB: Scammed in Mexico
- MostWanted.com
- Facebook: Does Anyone know Ross BULLOUGH?
-  Commando.org: Ross Bullough impersonating a Canadian Paratrooper and ...update on ROSS BULLOUGH

This guy sure sounds like a scumbag fraud-artist claiming to be an ex-Airborne Sgt. 

As such, thank you for bringing it to our attention


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Feb 2010)

kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> anyway no hard feelings and I really do appreciate you sticking up for me,
> cheers
> Kathy  :-*



No trouble   We unfortunately get a heap of tinfoil helmet types here and it sometimes gets a bit aggravating to keep up with them.  The mods do a good job of weeding them out and keeping the site professional looking.  Sometimes the net gets cast a bit too wide.  Most certainly we have an interest in keeping this clown on the radar.  If you have a good, recent photo of him that is less than 400 kb you should post it as well.  
What city is he operating out of right now?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Feb 2010)

Further to my last, since this clown isn't real military and it is somewhat limited as to what the MP's can do, pehaps move it to the main Emergency Services board to hit a broader cross section of LEO'S?


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (15 Feb 2010)

Okay here are some pics of this creep, all are taken in 2009.  I hope they post:  He has since grown a beard and changed his hair to a cesaer style (think Russell Crowe in Gladiator style)  It has been dyed really dark brown to cover his greys.

I have known his family for 30 some odd years and I also know that most of them have disowned him because of his repeated offences.  They want him caught and put away, most of them have been victims, along with friends of the family and the hundreds of strangers.

This is taken from a forum board called hawkshaw that he posted on his prfile: Jan 03, 2004
About My Personal Life
Paratrooper in the Canadian Army. 3 P.P.C.L.I.(Edmonton).

Also for the member that complained I was not using my real name, it is pretty easy to find on my email address on my profile as I know it has been viewed. 

Also I don't know how to move this post to the other forum, but if the moderators feel it should be moved, please feel free to do that.

Thanks again to all  :-*


----------



## SeanNewman (15 Feb 2010)

Wow, you really seem to have a vendetta (sp?) out on this guy, is he your nemesis or something?

I agree that if what you are stating is actually happening, then yes it is shameful on his part, but I can name about 20 friends who have tried some sort of ploy at a bar to pick up.

It can be anything from a firefighter, to university hockey player, to ski slope rescue ranger...sometimes people just make stuff up.  

On a similar note, there was a guy in the US who made up a story like this (it happens quite often), but he went overboard and wore full dress uniform everywhere, including a Navy Cross (!) which is the second highest US award you can get.  He was eventually busted, too, but I think he was even doing somthing along the lines of getting free stuff for veterans and speaking at functions.

Anyway, I guess it's nice to have a profession that people think highly enough to lie about belonging to.


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> pehaps move it to the main Emergency Services board to hit a broader cross section of LEO'S?



If there is a News Release to the public from a police service regarding the subject, it could also be posted.


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (15 Feb 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> If there is a News Release to the public from a police service regarding the subject, it could also be posted.



I have just got the what the police said on the news report posted earlier..

Also in answer to the statement of a lot of people bragging in bars and such to build them selves up, that alone is not wrong, but when you build this false persona to take advantage of Seniors and Widows with children, and clean their bank account out of thousands of dollars, that is where I have a vendetta.

don't think for one minute that you could not be scammed by this conman, he is that convincing.  There are some very smart andeducated people on his victims list.  It is not only me that is searching for this creep

My hope is that he shows up in his Airborne T-shirt and throws his Airborne coin about at a bar and one of you takes him to the back alley and has a serious fist talk with him  :nod:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Wow, you really seem to have a vendetta (sp?) out on this guy, is he your nemesis or something?



Does one need a _nemesis_ in order to do the right thing?  She is trying to help people.  That is its own good reason.  Do _YOU_ need a nemesis to do the right thing?  Or is turning a blind eye to dishonesty and thievery okay as long as you aren't personally affected?  



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> I agree that if what you are stating is actually happening, then yes it is shameful on his part, but I can name about 20 friends who have tried some sort of ploy at a bar to pick up.



Grab a clue, donkey.  This isn't some clown just trying to pick up at a bar.  These grifters make a living off of other peoples misery and good natures.  They have been duped because they cared about someone and believed in the false goodness that they were being tricked into believing.  Awareness and communication are the best weapons to fight them and ensure they can't hurt anyone else.  

Kitkat, feel free to PM me with any other details (the little word balloon icon to the bottom right of our avatars [the pictures that come with our names]) if the static and BS is annoying you.


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (15 Feb 2010)

Thank Zipperhead
your support is very much appreciated  ;D, I run into brick walls all the time when trying to get the word out on this dirt bag.
And putting this thread in this section is a pretty good idea since his latest MO is claiming to be an Army Paramedic, going back and forth to Haiti helping with the recovery and devastation.  All BS, of course someone fell for it,  It scares me how much he does know about the armed services, everyone who has been dupped by this guy notes that same thing.
It is kinda easy to confuse and pull the wool over Senior Citizens, but he manages to convince well educated adults.
Listen if that Col Russell Williams managed to fool the heads of our Armed Forces, it isn't so hard to imagine this creep Ross fooling regular people.
Also want to thank all of those on this forum that showed support for me and my duty to keep the public informed.

Thanks :-*


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Feb 2010)

For Kit Kat - Thats much better, with pics and all, and summing up, thats what we needed in the first place was info like this, what is now posted. I watched the CTV segment and I now know about this weak person.

Information through a unbiased median beats an emotional axe grinding on a first post. 

You can catch more flies with honey that you can with $hit.

Lets hope sooner than later he is sniffed out and faces some kind of justice, but afterall this in Canada, and we no longer have a justice system, but a legal system where the victims have no rights, and the crims have it too soft.

Regards from the tropics,

OWDU


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Feb 2010)

Time perhaps to finally answer the original question for everyone's enlightenment.

Section 130 of the Criminal Code: Personating peace officer: Every one who: (a) falsely represents himself to be a peace officer or a public officer, or (b) not being a peace officer or public officer, uses a badge or article of uniform or equipment in a manner that is likely to cause persons to believe that he is a peace officer or a public officer, as the case maybe, is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.

Section 2 of the Code defines "public officer" to include (b) an officer of the Canadian Forces. "officer" in this case being taken in the same sense as in the N.D.A. and Q.R. & O's, so it basically includes all members in uniform. 

So reporting this sort of things to the regular police, or when applicable, to the Provost Marshall, is the thing to do if you wish to preserve the good reputation of the service.  Unfortunately, the fact that it is a summary offence means that such person is unlikely to do any time. Definitely no federal pen, maybe at worst a few week-ends at the local common jail.


----------



## mariomike (16 Feb 2010)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84035.0


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Wow, you really seem to have a vendetta (sp?) out on this guy, is he your nemesis or something?
> 
> I agree that if what you are stating is actually happening, then yes it is shameful on his part, but I can name about 20 friends who have tried some sort of ploy at a bar to pick up


You didn't even pretend to check the links, did you? 

This guy is involved in theft (taking peoples' possessions -- not what you're doing to our oxygen) and defrauding people of their money. He's not trying to get laid in Oromocto. 
  
:brickwall:


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (16 Feb 2010)

Awh, thanks guys for sticking up for me, you guys rock, and they say that chivalry is dead.  It is not and I have proof. :nod: ;D :-* :-* :-*cheers


----------



## SeanNewman (17 Feb 2010)

That's great that you guys are being chivalrous and what not by calling me names to look like a hero, but I still insist that people are responsible for who they trust.

Gender does not play a part in my statement, and my response would be no different if it were a guy wearing an Airbonre T shirt lying to a woman than it would if it were a woman were selling a man swamp land in Florida.

As for the letter of the law, I'm not so sure that wearing an Airborne T shirt you can buy on Ebay or joedrouin.com is the same as falsifying yourself as a police officer.  You're really clutching at straws in order to shoehorn a regulation into your own definition on that one.  

I am not trying to condone the guy's actions, and I am not saying that some people don't deserve a punch in the face.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Gender does not play a part in my statement....


Nor mine.


----------



## SeanNewman (17 Feb 2010)

Well, to get back to the core of what I believe KitKat's question is, I do not believe that wearing an Airborne T shirt, having a coin, and lying about a personal story for personal gain is not what that law/regulation covers.

If someone says they are a police officer, that is with a very specific aim because to be a police officer carries with it a certain legal aura that can cause people to conduct acts they normally would not.  Most (if not all) people who faced with a person dressed as a police officer would do whatever they asked (as long as it was reasonable).  

Ex, if someone in a police uniform wtih a badge sees me in a parking lot and says "I'm going to need you to get out of the car, please", most people are going to do it.  Then if the fake officer drives away with my car, I can realistically say that I trusted that "officer" as a legal authority, and a rational person would do what an officer asks because they have our trust.

I believe that is what the "spirit" of that rule is.  The reason I don't think it applies here is that a paratrooper has no special status or authority (as much as they may be super cool).  Even in full uniform with medals, the uniform may convey a sense of pride and civilians may respect it, a citizen  wouldn't be expected to change their behaviour because of it (as they would with the police example).

I hate to use the term "buyer beware", but yes at the crux of it, that's what it is.  Nobody likes to see anyone taken advantage of with trust involved, but that's what criminal code laws exist for.  If the civilian police and MPs are informed, then that's all that can be done.  

I am not accusing that KitKat posted these things here in the hopes that vigilante justice is going to happen and someone is going to beat this guy up "so he gets what's comin' to him", but I'm not sure what else can happen here on this forum.  If your intent was to inform us that it was happening and report the guy if we see him (in order to prevent it from happening to others), then I think your goal will be met.  If he is in fact wanted for breaking the law, then yes what you have done will help because now if we see this guy at a bar we can ensure the authorities can arrest him.


----------



## mariomike (17 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Most (if not all) people who faced with a person dressed as a police officer would do whatever they asked (as long as it was reasonable).



Likewise, if someone were to identify themselves as a doctor at the scene of an emergency. I've met a lot of them. ( Especially on golf courses, for some reason. hahaha ) It's always a safe bet to check their ID before taking any work direction from them.
If it's just someone claiming to be a doctor in a bar and telling stories, that's another thing. Unless they offer you medical advice or an examination.


----------



## gcclarke (17 Feb 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> If it's just someone claiming to be a doctor in a bar and telling stories, that's another thing. Unless they offer you medical advice or an examination.



... You mean I shouldn't have let that "Doctor" give me a prostate exam at that night club?


----------



## Brasidas (17 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I believe that is what the "spirit" of that rule is.  The reason I don't think it applies here is that a paratrooper has no special status or authority (as much as they may be super cool).  Even in full uniform with medals, the uniform may convey a sense of pride and civilians may respect it, a citizen  wouldn't be expected to change their behaviour because of it (as they would with the police example).



Agreed. An analogy that comes to mind is a conman pretending to be an ex-forest firefighter, telling stories to put his mark at ease and inspire a belief that he's a "good guy". There's zero authority in the guy, and while it's in the aid of a confidence game, it's not an attempt to claim a false position of authority.

More of a way of a detail of how a crime's orchestrated than a crime in itself. Information for the cops, but I don't see a call for active military involvement.


----------



## Remius (17 Feb 2010)

Back during the Ice Storm, there were two guys going around in fatigues that looked military claiming the military was commandeering people's generators.  Apparently they had conned three people before getting caught.

Somewhat different than the guy at a strip club hoping to get lucky because his job as assistant manager at GT isn't too glorious sounding.

I do sometimes pretend to be midget breeder but it normally has the  opposite effect  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Well, to get back to the core of what I believe KitKat's question is



It isn't.  She is trying to put up something akin to a public safety bulletin.  Trying to get him jammed up with the MP's is just a bonus.  



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Nobody likes to see anyone taken advantage of with trust involved, but that's what criminal code laws exist for.



Says the guy that appears to have no idea how the legal system works.  



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> If the civilian police and MPs are informed, then that's all that can be done.



No, there is lots more.  Like what Kitkat is trying to do in this thread, except obtuse clowns who seem to have an almost morbid need to create hijacks and see their words in print rather than admit they are wrong keep derailing the whole point of the thread.  When the public takes ownership of their safety and the betterment of the community, all kinds of good things can happen.  Just sitting back and saying "Ain't my job" doesn't really do much to help the next guy, does it?  



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> If your intent was to inform us that it was happening and report the guy if we see him (in order to prevent it from happening to others), then I think your goal will be met.  If he is in fact wanted  for breaking the law, then yes what you have done will help because now if we see this guy at a bar we can ensure the authorities can arrest him.



He is.  
In doing some digging I was *STUNNED* with how much criminality is associated to this clown.  I will attest that everything Kitkat has brought to light (and more) is true and accurate.  Unless he turns up in Nunavut, I think he has multiple warrants in almost every province.  I didn't get a chance to look in the United States.  

So can we forget the Airborne T-shirt arguments now and stick to the task at hand?  Lets push this predators information out on every means we have.  Emails, blogs, word of mouth, anything.  As with our other criminal serial liar clown John Hill, lets keep this thread as a resource for anyone who Googles his name up and is potentially spared from his lies and thievery.


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Feb 2010)

Zipperhead Cop,

You are now officially my personal hero and role model.  One day I wish I can bring as much good into the world as you do.

Even if it means calling people names and telling them how wrong they are, by god you have taught me how to prove a point in order to seem right.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Zipperhead Cop,
> 
> You are now officially my personal hero and role model.  One day I wish I can bring as much good into the world as you do.
> 
> Even if it means calling people names and telling them how wrong they are, by god you have taught me how to prove a point in order to seem right.



Cool.  Even someone as thick as you can learn.  Good boy.  Now go earn your Queen's Coin and try not to injure yourself with anything sharp.

Feel free to take it to the PM's if you need a hurt feelings report completed.


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Feb 2010)

41 years old, eh?  Interesting...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> 41 years old, eh?  Interesting...



I'm married, but I am flattered.   :-*


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2010)

Locked.

If any new information becomes available, please contact the Moderation staff, so that we may add to the thread.


dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Feb 2010)

Unlocked for an update.


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Feb 2010)

And...?


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (23 Feb 2010)

It seems that this predator is targeting women in bars now.  Here is the latest police media release that was put out yesterday.
For those who don't speak french you will have to translate it like I did.
http://www.spvm.qc.ca/fr/documentation/3_1_4_persrecherchees.asp?noRech=91

Just trying to get the word out, don't shoot the messenger lol


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2010)

From my "franglais,"

Ross Thomas, BULLOUGH 
February 22, 2010 

The Montreal Police Service is seeking the public help in order to locate a suspect in a case involving theft in excess of $5000 and fraud. Ross Thomas BULLOUGH, age 36, meets women in bars or other meeting places, where he passes himself off as a soldier. After gaining his victim's confidence, he steals their money, credit/debit cards, or their personal property. 

Any person having information regarding the suspect's location can contact _Montreal Information-Crime_: 514-393-1133. The information will be processed in confidentiality. 

Profile of the required person 
Name: BULLOUGH 
First name: Ross Thomas 
Age: 36 years 
Height: 1,85 m (6') 
Weight: 100 kg (225 lbs) 
Hair: short dark 
Eyes: Blue 


...but I guess to some, anything a guy says in a bar is fair-game, and the victimized women are to blame  :


----------



## Antoine (23 Feb 2010)

Your translation is good  

You missed one detail I have written in italics in the quote:



> The Montreal Police Service is seeking the public help in order to locate a suspect in a case involving theft in excess of $5000 and fraud. Ross Thomas BULLOUGH, age 36, meets women in bars or other meeting places (_internet dating sites_), where he passes himself off as a soldier. After gaining his victim's confidence, _he gets invited to the girl`s home_ (not the best translation fro me but from what I understand, it happens at the victim's home), he steals their money, credit/debit cards, or their personal property.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Feb 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And...?



Sorry, I meant from ZC.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Feb 2010)

And I have added the English translation for jingle's photo.   

dileas

tess


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Feb 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant from ZC.



Kitkat beat me to it.   Just wanted to put up the Montreal bulletin.


----------



## SeanNewman (26 Feb 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...but I guess to some, anything a guy says in a bar is fair-game, and the victimized women are to blame  :



There is a difference between sketchy and criminal.  If someone says sweet nothings with ill intent and the other person gives them money, then that it not illegal.  If someone says something with the intent of going into their purse and stealing money then obviously that is different.

I don't think anything on this board has defended this guy in any way, and if the police have charges against him then the likely know what they are doing.

The only counter-points that got brought up were whether or not this guy had been proven guilty, and whether or not it was illegal to pose as a military member.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Feb 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> There is a difference between sketchy and criminal.  If someone says sweet nothings with ill intent and the other person gives them money, then that it not illegal.  If someone says something with the intent of going into their purse and stealing money then obviously that is different.
> 
> *I don't think anything on this board has defended this guy in any way.....*


Actually, you defended him, and you still are, 


			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Wow, you really seem to have a vendetta (sp?) out on this guy, is he your nemesis or something?
> 
> I agree that if what you are stating is actually happening, then yes it is shameful on his part, but I can name about 20 friends who have tried some sort of ploy at a bar to pick up.



And why? Because you chose to ignore the very first post, and those subsequent, -- you know the bit about *"wanted on arrest warrants across Canada for fraud and theft." * 

There has _never_ been reference to the police saying "we want to arrest him for being a big fat liar when trying to get laid." The paratrooper bit is only part of his criminal modus operandi, as they say on TV. 



However, since the closest you get to a discussion in most threads is to simply repeat the same points over and over and over in the false belief that you're actually contributing, you'll likely either ignore, or be completely unable to comprehend, this post as well.   :


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (26 Feb 2010)

:nod:
Way to go Journeyman, some people just don't get it and that is half our battle.   :  Thank for for understanding what this is all about.
 :-* :yellow:


----------



## Journeyman (26 Feb 2010)

No thanks is required.   





But you're welcome  :-[


----------



## Scott (26 Feb 2010)

Petamocto,

JUST STOP.



			
				kitkatgotmytongue said:
			
		

> He is wanted on arrest warrants across Canada for fraud and theft by the police for dozens of crimes.



From the first post in this thread. Your points from beginning to end go off on a tangent THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS PARTICULAR SUBJECT. It's been pointed out to you time and time again.

Further, before you rode in here to save the good names of your buddies who dress in maroon from head to toe and try this sort of crap to get their end in Sweetwaters, someone else asked the very same questions of the OP that you started with and it was proven to be pointless back then. The person who asked those questions seemed satisifed enough.

If you keep derailing this thread, or decide to get snippy like this:


			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Zipperhead Cop,
> 
> You are now officially my personal hero and role model.  One day I wish I can bring as much good into the world as you do.
> 
> Even if it means calling people names and telling them how wrong they are, by god you have taught me how to prove a point in order to seem right.


You'll be into the warning system.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


On a personal note I have witnessed, during some of the major forest fires in the west over the last ten years, people passing themselves off as firefighters to get laid or to get free booze and my view was always one of caveat emptor, so to speak. Then I found out that there were others passing themselves off as firefighters so that they could gain access to evacuated neighborhoods and empty home so they could rip them off and since then I take a rather dim view on any of this shit. That's just me though.


----------



## mariomike (26 Feb 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Then I found out that there were others passing themselves off as firefighters so that they could gain access to evacuated neighborhoods and empty home so they could rip them off and since then I take a rather dim view on any of this shit. That's just me though.



Not just you.
And now, since 9/11, there is a very real concern of terrorists passing themselves off as ( you name it ). For example, even as water workers at a filtration plant.


----------



## 40below (26 Feb 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Not just you.
> And now, since 9/11, there is a very real concern of terrorists passing themselves off as ( you name it ). For example, even as water workers at a filtration plant.



Hey,  ladies get weak-kneed over guys they think are wastewater engineers. Was that wrong? Should I not have done that?


----------



## GAP (26 Feb 2010)

40below said:
			
		

> Hey,  ladies get weak-kneed over guys they think are wastewater engineers. Was that wrong? Should I not have done that?



There's still time.....but you might want to go with "Sanitation Engineer".....it has that clean ring to it...... ;D


----------



## mariomike (26 Feb 2010)

I wasn't talking about garbagemen getting laid, or not getting laid.
I was talking about how close you can get to *fresh* drinking water plants since 9/11:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1068763646446_3/?hub=TopStories


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Feb 2010)

Patience.

Sooner or later, things will catch up to this poo-pump, and his little world will cave in around him.  His face is now plastered INTERNATIONALLY, along with his name, and his details.

Should he be cornered on a dark night by an organised group of women he has taken advantage of, I would be suprised to see his scrotum still attached to his body . A little bit of TIC there.

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned, and thats a fact.

To sum up, its only a matter of time before someone catches up with him, and he is placed in custody.

He can run, but can't hide.

Tick-tock-tick...... The clock is counting down

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (26 Feb 2010)

I am not usually a woman that like to fight or argue but I make an exception on this one.  You are so right about his victims wanting a little piece of him, but we will be happy just getting him off the streets of Canada, US or Mexico, he has no right to be able to continue living off the backs of hard working people.  This will be the year when the police bring him down and all his victims will attend court to make sure our voice is heard and rejoice with a drink and a toast to finally helping to end his evil ways.  He is a coward and a disgrace.  Thanks for making me smile with your little comments
Cheers
KitKat
P.S. I tried to pull just the part about the scrotum with quote but didn't know how and pulled the whole post, ooops  :yellow:



			
				Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Patience.
> 
> Sooner or later, things will catch up to this poo-pump, and his little world will cave in around him.  His face is now plastered INTERNATIONALLY, along with his name, and his details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (27 Feb 2010)

kitkatgotmytongue:

You asked earlier about splitting quotes as you've seen some of us do. I meant to explain that, but lacked the time then and subsequently forgot. My apologies.

It takes a bit of work, but it's simple.

Once you have clicked on the "Quote" button and the quote shows up, copy it completely, including the header and the [ /quote ] bit at the end. You can then delete the parts of the quote that you do not want (but leave the header and [ /quote ] at the end). Type your response to that part, and then paste the copied part  in after it. Repeat as necessary.

Try the Preview button before the Post button, just to make sure that you've got it right, make any changes necessary in the original window, and post.


----------



## kitkatgotmytongue (27 Feb 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> kitkatgotmytongue:
> 
> You asked earlier about splitting quotes as you've seen some of us do. I meant to explain that, but lacked the time then and subsequently forgot. My apologies.
> 
> It takes a bit of work, but it's simple.



Loachman:

Well here here goes:  And if this works I thank you Loachman for that information, and now I am just a little more savvy when it comes to forum banter.  And if not well I will try it again, practice makes perfect.  I have always wondered how that was done, but was always hesitant to ask, so I will just click the post button and voila!!!!!! ;D :yellow:

Cheers


----------

